

Mobile-Enabled Commerce Will Yield The Next $100B Startup - nrao123
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/07/mobile-enabled-commerce-will-yield-the-next-100b-startup/

======
rlalwani
Very good big-picture article. Bold predictions - seem reasonable.

